# Honda Power Washer Gc160 5.0 H.p.



## cp06 (Jul 19, 2008)

My husband was just out using our pressure washer and the hose pulled to tight and tipped it over backwards. As he was running over to set it up, a bunch of white smoke blew out of the side and it died (along with a burning smell). It seems to be seized up now. The cord will pull out about every other time with the other times being unable to pull it at all.

He is convinced it is a goner, but I always like to explore my options. I have fixed our lawn mower and freezer from online help so I thought I would try this too. Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Engine should be alright*

When the engine got tipped over, oil from the crankcase most likely drained out through the oil breather and into the carburetor. The oil is what caused all the smoke and smell.

Take the air filter off of the engine, it's probably soaked with oil and will need to be replaced.

Remove the spark plug from the engine and pull the rope rapidly several times to expel the oil that has collected in the cylinder area. This is what is causing the rope to be hard to pull. After you have done this several times, clean the oil from the spark plug and reinstall it in the engine, try starting the engine without the air filter in place. The engine should start up, but will probably smoke and smell for several minutes, after it clears up then you can reinstall the air filter or new air filter if needed and you should be good to go.

A couple of things to remember, don't run the engine without water being supplied to the pressure pump, and you may need to add a little oil to the crankcase to bring it back up to a full level.


----------

